# Joint Supplements for Older Agility Dog?



## farmgirl (Jun 2, 2010)

I wasn't sure in which forum to post this, but I'll try here. I have a soon to be 7 y.o. totally healthy, active pure-bred retired show Malt with whom I've been doing agility classes for the past year. He absolutely LOVES it--too much fun and unbelievably cute! http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/chili.gif

Anyway, we're going to start competing soon and I was wondering if any of the Malt agility competitors out there use any joint supplements as a preventative. I come from the horse world, where, especially for older horses, we always use MSM, etc. I'll ask the vet at our next annual, and my trainer next week, but I just thought of it and was curious. 

If it matters, we always train on mats or grass, take 1 class a week plus at home sessions 2-3 times a week for 15-20 min., daily fetch and general silliness, and walks in the area when the weather is good, ground is dry and he chooses to humor me (he REALLY does not get the point of just walking, oddest dog I ever had...).

Thanks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't currently do agility but I would recommend K9 Liquid Health Level 5000. It's liquid so the body seems to absorb it better than pills or capsules.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I gave my Aussie glucoseamine & chondrotroin? for a while when we were running. I took it too. Didn't help either of us, didn't hurt us either. Ask your vet there may be something better out now. 

Here's to clean runs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Both my little ones are almost 10 years old and one has a 'tricky-knee". I use both the K-9 Liquid health from Vitacost if we have need for other items from them.... Liquid Health K9 Glucosamine -- 32 fl oz - Vitacost
The liquid I have gotten is lower dose... don't think I saw the "5000" that Crystal uses... will give that a try next time.


If I need items from Mercola ( their probiotics for instance) .. I get the chewable tabs for joint support from them.

Joint Support For Pets - Mercola.com

BTW... You're not all that far from me! I'm in Dutchess County!


----------



## farmgirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, the vitacost site is way cheaper than Liquid Health's own site. I see for both the Liquid Health sups it says "Administer during or after the animal has eaten to reduce incidence of gastrointestinal upset." Have you ever had problems with this?

M2M--very cool, are you going to the agility trails in Stephentown next weekend?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Farmgirl.. no, won't be attending the trials... My Naddie and I will be doing a dogwalk to raise funds for canine cancer research @ Purdue next week-end. That is held in Fishkill, NY. It's called 'Mickey's Mile Dogwalk" in memory of a little Westie belonging to the organizer who died from bladder cancer.

My Missy also had bladder cancer so it's near to my heart. I will say my little girl did not die from the cancer, she in fact did almost miraculously well .. but most do not and who knows if it would have reared it's ugly head had she didn't pass when she did from other issues. 

Yes Vitacost has very good pricing.. one of my hubby's DR.s suggested we go there for our supplements etc.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Dasuquin. For dogs with issues I also consider hyaluranic s? acid products


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I use cosequine Ds for my large 12 yr old dogs. Made a huge difference. I also used cosequine for my horses.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

farmgirl said:


> Wow, the vitacost site is way cheaper than Liquid Health's own site. I see for both the Liquid Health sups it says "Administer during or after the animal has eaten to reduce incidence of gastrointestinal upset." Have you ever had problems with this?
> 
> M2M--very cool, are you going to the agility trails in Stephentown next weekend?


I always mix it in their food so I've never had any tummy upsets. I do have to tell you that I've had many people come in and tell me that the difference in their senior arthritic dogs is like night and day almost over night after trying the Liquid Health Level 5000 when they saw little to no improvement on various other supplements, including those they got from the vets.

The Liquid Health may seem high in price, but it's so concentrated you give less than most other products.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> I use Dasuquin. For dogs with issues I also consider hyaluranic s? acid products


We use Dasuquin, too. Snowball takes half a tablet once a day. It's like a treat to him ... he chews it right up.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> We use Dasuquin, too. Snowball takes half a tablet once a day. It's like a treat to him ... he chews it right up.


same with Obi! he thinks it's a treat  I give 1/2 tab everyday or every other day.


----------

